# NTFS Permissions



## reubenb (Aug 16, 2006)

We have a Windows 2003 Server with quite a good number of folder and subfolders and all are with NTFS permissions. Now I would like to check whether there is a software that gives me a report of who have access to what ie it lists down all the folders in this Drive and tells me who have access to the folders and shares.

Any idea?


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

OK well maybe your best bet is to got to the root of the share right click select properties > security and see what groups have permission to enter.

Then go to Active Directory find the groups and check members.

I cant think of any software that would do that.


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

inside the Sysinternals Suite you will find a package called ShareEnum or AccessEnum something along those lines, that will give a report on permissions for you.


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Security/AccessEnum.mspx


The least i can do it was sitting on my desktop.


----------



## ruthg (May 24, 2009)

reubenb said:


> We have a Windows 2003 Server with quite a good number of folder and subfolders and all are with NTFS permissions. Now I would like to check whether there is a software that gives me a report of who have access to what ie it lists down all the folders in this Drive and tells me who have access to the folders and shares.
> 
> Any idea?


yes ther is.
Try Smart-X SecReport at 
http://www.smart-x.com/?CategoryID=164&ArticleID=84&sng=1
It does exactly that.

Enjoy


----------

